# ACPI errors

## mgnut57

I recently booted into a kernel built using  gentoo-sources  version  3.8.13, and the system was rather unresponsive, hanging for a couple of seconds at a time, then responding again (I was logged into a virtual terminal as root). I do not see this problem with the prior kernel (3.3. :Cool: . 

The kernel logged some messages relating to ACPI:

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x88100000-0x881fffff]

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff] (subtractive decode)

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0xf0000000] (subtractive decode)

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel:  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel:  pci0000:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x08)

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

Sep 19 21:23:41 newfirewall kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

Any ideas what is going on?

----------

## mgnut57

Anyone?

----------

## Ant P.

What makes you think those messages are related to your problem?

Does 3.3 print something different?

----------

## mgnut57

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> What makes you think those messages are related to your problem?
> 
> Does 3.3 print something different?

 

I don't get any messages like those with 3.3.8.

----------

